# Looking to buy used textbooks!



## hhansing (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello,

I am beginning to gather necessary study materials for the 16 Hour SE Exam, in October 2015. (A little early, I know!) Unfortunately (and fortunately), during my undergrad/grad degrees, I had a scholarship that required me to return the books after the completion of the course. At this time I am looking to replenish my library! I am looking for textbooks that would come in the most handy while studying for the SE Exam. If you aren't interesting in parting with any of your textbooks, I would settle for suggestions of your favorite textbooks or places to buy used books.

Thanks in advance!

Hannah


----------

